# Nagelneues AX1050



## c0r3x (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Ich hoffe ich bekomme vl eine schnelle Antwort bevor ich vorsichtshalber von meinem Kaufvertrag zurück trete.

Also folgendes: mein 6 Monate altes  BQT p9-850w von bequiet hat seinen Geist aufgegeben und ist beim Support von bequiet (ist keine bequiet Angelegenheit!

Habe mir aber sofort ein *Corsair AX 1050* gekauft also nagelneu und von Anfang an habe ich das Problem dass der pc unvorhersehbar ausgeht ob nach einer Stunde, beim Booten, nach ein paar Minuten oder erst nach 4 Std. Ist absolut nicht reproduzierbar. Im BIOS habe ich schon versucht Optionen durchzusetzen probieren wobei ich recht sicher bin dass das nix damit Zutun hat. Also meine frage ist das ein typischer netzteil Fehler? Hab nur noch ein paar Tage zeit vom Kauf zurück zurück treten. Mein bequiet (deswegen habe ich den oberen Teil geschrieben, wie gesagt es ging garnicht mehr an also nicht der gleiche Fehler!) Beitrag? Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2011)

Na, ein paar mehr Infos dürfens ruhig sein....


----------



## c0r3x (27. Oktober 2011)

Naja also 8 corsair Speicher mit Std. Settins 
i5-680
MB ASUS P7P55d Premium
Win 7
Asus (EN)GTX580
1 SSD Mushkin MKNSSDCL40GB
1 SSD OCZ Vertex 3 200gb
1 HDD 1TB WDC 

Und Top Temperaturen bei allen Komponenten.

Fragt wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht!


----------



## turbosnake (27. Oktober 2011)

Rest der HW?
So kann damit keiner was anfangen.


----------



## c0r3x (27. Oktober 2011)

Sry schreibe mit iPad und hab ausersehen auf send gedrückt...



			
				c0r3x schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also 8 corsair Speicher mit Std. Settins
> i5-680
> MB ASUS P7P55d Premium
> Win 7
> ...



(alles ca nen halbes Jahr alt)

Alles ca nen halbes Jahr alt

Bisher keine oc's !


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2011)

Mach mal einen Ram Riegel rein, Bios Reset und nur eine HDD - und teste das dann mal bitte!


----------



## c0r3x (6. November 2011)

Sry das ich jetzt erst antworte hatte das Teil mal komplett auseinander genommen und viel gelesen und getestet!
Hab rausgefunden dass es an der Vertex 3 lag! (warum auch immer, weil bluescreen und keine Fehler im Ereignismanager von Win)
Hab jetzt komplett auf ahci umgestellt (ging vorher nicht weil der 6gb Controller ein eigener onboard Chip war das möchte Windows wohl nicht..
Hab dann die SSD mit neuster Firmware ausgestattet Win neu drauf gespielt und LPM in der reg für alle Controller ausgeschaltet!

Bisher mit Erfolg!! Ich guck jetzt ein paar Tage ob der durch läuft dann probiere ich LPM wieder anzuschalten.
(denke die Firmware war das entscheidende!)

Trotzdem erstmal danke!! 

Mich würde aber interessieren ob noch jemand den Effekt bei einer Vertex hat oder gehabt hat!
Weil in Foren hab ich nur was von Hängern und bluescreen gelesen!

Oh ja und im BIOS Hab ich vorerst auch intels eist und das andere Energiespar Teil ausgemacht.
Speedstep wollte ich aber wohl wieder anmachen. (hoffe das hatte damit nix Zutun!) weil der oft den ganzen Tag läuft!!

Ich halte euch auf jeden fall auf dem laufenden!

Eins noch: ich weiß definitiv das es nicht am Netzteil lag aber ich habe trotzdem wieder ein bequiet p8 1000 darkpower pro drin.
(war ein kostenloses Upgrade von bequiet weil mein eingeschicktes Gerät zz nicht lieferbar war!)

Danke und lg


----------



## c0r3x (6. November 2011)

Hatte nämlich auch vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich die Vertex mit dem corsair Netzteil bestellt hatte.
Aber wer denkt in so einem fall schon an ne festplatte... Also ich hab viel Erfahrung aber sowas in Zusammenhang mit einer Festplatte is mir noch nicht unter gekommen... Naja sind ja auch SSD's neu Technik neue Erfahrungen


----------



## Bluebeard (14. November 2011)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------

